# Peanut



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd share my son's doe, Peanut. She turned a year old on 4/26/14. She was out of a first timer, and was an itty bitty little triplet runt. We pulled her at 2 days old and she became our first & only bottle baby. Absolutely adored her, and well now she is stuck with us forever lol 
She is a fullblood, her dam is a fullblood Boer Codi/Pci bred doe <sadly, she's not an attractive or easy keeper, but we LOVE her babies>. Peanut's sire is a Fullblood Boer buck with a great pedigree.

11 days old 



























The red paint doe, Pandy adopted her even though she was only about 4 1/2-5 months old, and mothered Peanut, showed her how to graze, eat grain, drink water, etc. she even nibbled at her drying umbilical cord like a mama would.



















She didn't need a pen, just give her a chair and that's where she would stay lol 










She beat out all the older does in our county and was Grand Champion Doe at the youth expo last summer 


















January 21st


















Yes she can be a dork lol She was laying flat, so when I called her name, instead of sitting up to look at me, she just turned over lol









March 25th - right around the time we weaned January babies and put her in with them.










From Yesterday...

Relaxing with her lil sis' Luna



























Another of her and her little sister, Luna




































She's not real tall, but she's grown considerably just in the last month and a half. She's actually getting really chunky and I told my son he needs to exercise her more. She is wide, and makes the spotted doe & red doe in the pics above look small.

My son is showing her in 4-H again this summer, and then she'll be bred to a paint boer buck in the fall. He's so excited to get Peanut babies! 

BTW her registered name is 'Forget Me Not' of course, tell my kids to go get Forget Me Not, and they will be like HUH? lol She'll always be our Peanut


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

All your goats look great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Amazing how fast they grow ! Love your pictures as always Candice 
They are all stunning photos but my favorite is #14  Adorable !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous! 
The one of her laying flat she don't even look like a goat, maybe a rug. What a pic!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Candice , how is Snow White and her doeling ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like a character too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie!!!!! and as always, love your pictures!


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

She's darling!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girl! She's looks so sweet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  We adore her. She is crazy about my son, any time he is out side she usually follows him around like a lost puppy! She's very spoiled, and has a touch of goat ADHD lol 
She has been GREAT for the weanlings! I am so glad I decided to put her in the pen with them. I think that's why she didn't grow well over the winter - the older does were really picking on her. Now she has her own little herd, as she is in with 3 younger does and a wether. 

That winter coat was ridiculously funny! OMG, I think we could have made a blanket out of it! Daily brushing and she now looks really great! 

Clipping is going to be an obstacle. I am not sure where to start on her, I am lousy at fitting lol Thankfully other than cleaning up long, wild hairs she doesn't look too bad, her neck, chest, belly, legs and tail need to be cleaned up, but I think she won't need to much.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, she is a pretty girl! And, as always, your pictures are great!


----------



## Molly (Apr 23, 2013)

She's darling! Really enjoyed our photos.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, she is so sweet- love her face. She has really blossomed and popped out in her chest. Good luck showing this year.


----------

